# eggs



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I need advice on eggs. I think I want eggs, but when I'm high I don't like the texture of eggs. fine when i'm not high, so do you think i should try eggs or just wait and eat them tommorow for breakfast. I guess another factor is i just bought the eggs, and i feel bad not using them. call it egg guilt if you must.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

you bitch!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

lol u seem to like the idea of eggs soo just boil an egg or something and if u dnt want it feed it to ur dog


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

but i want it scrambled.


----------



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

Dont eat them. Try hatching them instead and take care of the chickens (baby ostrichs if the eggs r ostrich eggs) and when they grow up they will lay eggs n d cycle continues..... You can eat the eggs when you want or just hatch them. :s


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

If you mix an egg in a cup with milk and a pinch of salt and pepper, then make an omelet with gooey cheese, it no longer has the texture of an egg.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

She put the egg in the coconut, she drank 'em both up


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

hziegel said:


> If you mix an egg in a cup with milk and a pinch of salt and pepper, then make an omelet with gooey cheese, it no longer has the texture of an egg.


Yes do that,hziegel you've given me an idea of what to have for dinner.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Yes do that,hziegel you've given me an idea of what to have for dinner.


Awesome. n_n Don't forget the onions! But umm don't try to stick them directly in the omelet raw because I've done that before... yeah...


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you,yummy,i can't wait.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Well i made my omlette.Oops!It kind of became scrambled eggs.Oh well never mind,lol.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Well i made my omlette.Oops!It kind of became scrambled eggs.Oh well never mind,lol.


Lol did you forget the milk and the mixing part? Or umm did you not mix it before putting it in the pan?


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

hey i put raw onions in eggs all the time, uh oh. /going to die


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Lol did you forget the milk and the mixing part? Or umm did you not mix it before putting it in the pan?


Oh i may not have mixed it properly,ha ha,never made an omlette before.Doesn't matter i still ate it.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

chaeriean said:


> hey i put raw onions in eggs all the time, uh oh. /going to die


Oh, umm, if you like raw onions that's cool. They're really good for you. I just can't stand how strong they are, so I like to caramelize them first and then add to the eggs.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i love raw onions, i'm really weird. i used to know someone who could eat an onion the same way you eat an apple. that is a bit weirder i must admit.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

prplchknz said:


> I need advice on eggs. I think I want eggs, but when I'm high I don't like the texture of eggs. fine when i'm not high, so do you think i should try eggs or just wait and eat them tommorow for breakfast. I guess another factor is i just bought the eggs, and i feel bad not using them. call it egg guilt if you must.


The relevant question is are you high now?


----------



## timbucktoo (Jan 19, 2011)

raw egg and raw onion is a good mix.


----------

